# Sony eReader



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

I was wondering if anyone has a Sony eReader? I'm having trouble downloading books on to it, only got it yesterday. Does anyone know how to download books? I'm going to pop into the Sony shop tomorrow, but getting a bit impatient     

Many thanks for reading and hope someone can help    

Tina xx


----------

